

So I took this Wired Magazine reporter to a hackathon and we built this app .... - zbowling
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2012/02/ff_hackathons/all/1

======
betageek
"And even as the opportunity to create an app and make money has exploded, the
time and budget needed to code that software has fallen closer and closer to
zero. Programmers can add core features to apps simply by cutting and pasting
a few lines of code. Known as the glue layer, this trick enables them to focus
on creating new functionality."

Way to set peoples expectations for app dev, i'll make sure to set all my
quotes to $0 and keep the schedule to a couple of days...

~~~
justinlau
Exactly my reaction!

------
tripzilch

         ...software engineers pound away at source code for the 12th straight hour ...
                                                                  +
                                                              ...34 hours to go...
                                                                  =
        ..to present a functioning Android mobile application in 48 hours...
    
    

Huh??

    
    
        ...I’m leading one of the teams...
        ...We were vying to be one of six “idea generators.”...
        ...people with ideas for apps (regardless of experience or qualifications)...
    

Oh.

------
dmor
Yeah Zac! Want to take bets on how long til he starts a startup of his own now
that he's seen what its like to rock a hackathon?

~~~
zbowling
Hey Danielle!! Maybe down the road here soon, but right now I'm focused on
making sure SeatMe is a huge and successful.

(PS.. Still need to talk to you about my plan to integrate Growl and Twilio
soon though.)

------
biafra
BTW: Right now there is another 48h Android hackathon taking place world wide.
I am participating in Berlin at the c-base and hacking an indoor positioning
app for Android that will need no knowledge about where the APs are located.

More infos about this hackathon: <http://android-dev-camp-2012.blogspot.com/>

or via #gadcbln (Berlin) or #gadc

------
sriramk
Anybody know what that Gilt mash up to analyze competitor revenue was? I have
a few theories but I'm curious to see what they built.

~~~
mnutt
It analyzed a bunch of flash sale sites and showed graphs of when their
products sold out.

------
sstewart
Awesome Zac, sounds like you had some fun!

Ruby not your favorite language? ;)

------
Void_
Is there any site that would list hackathon events in SF?

~~~
zbowling
I wish there was something like that. I have hooks into a bunch of sources so
my plancast has a bunch around the bay area: <http://plancast.com/zbowling>

